# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Сучасні пісні.

## Lampada

Дует *5’nizza* (п’ятниця).  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  *Я не той* 
Я тобі зіграю на валторні 
Aбо може трубі, Еееееее,
Сонце зийде за хмари, 
Тай по покрівлі загуркотять дощі, Еееееее.
Чому? 
Бо я не той хто тобі потрібен
Я не той, я не тооооой!
Я не той хто тобі потрібен
Я не той, хто потрібен насправді, 
Еееее,
Хто потрібен насправді, Еее. 
А коли ніч моє вкриє місто, 
То ти побачиш як я гарно танцюю, юююю ююююю.
Я подарую тобі зірок намисто, 
Крижаними фарбами тебе тебе я намалюю, ююююююю.
Чому? Бо я не той хто тобі потрібен,
Я не той, я не тооооой!
Я не той хто тобі потрібен,
Я не той, хто потрібен насправді, Еееее,
Хто потрібен насправді, Еее. 
Ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва,
Ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва,
Ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва ва,
Ва ва ва ааа. 
Я не тооооой, я не той, я не тооооой,
Я не той, я не той, я не той, я не той, я не тооой. 
Бо я не той хто тобі потрібен,
Я не той, я не тооооой!
Я не той хто тобі потрібен,
Я не той, хто потрібен насправді, Еееее,
Хто потрібен насправді, Еее.

----------


## Lampada

*Були на селі*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgUmSILG2Cc 
Група «Воплi Вiдоплясова».

----------


## Triton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKw4mO3Fmec  *Сонцекльош* — *Лєночка* 
Ukranian folk reggae  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jc3HmcQcN4c 
Воплі Відоплясова 
 Весна 
Я пiду до рiченьки стрiчати зiрочки
Зазирать як падают ловити их жменями
Наберу у пазуху оцих бризок-вогникiв
Затанцюю радiсний зрадiю до смертi
Поженусь за райдугой злечу по-пiд хмарами
Передам по радiо: "Прощай, рiдна Батькiвщино! "
Весна, весна, весна, весна прийде,
Весна, весна, весна, весна вгаму?.
Я бiду не вижену, сама з мене вискочить.
Побiжим, покотимся, заведемо беседу.
Наберусь хороброщiв, спитаю у горя,
Чи мене не викине упасти у море.
Забiжу до Зiночки, хильнемо по чарочцi,
Поведуся лагiдно, подiлюся жалощами.
Весна, весна, весна, весна прийде,
Весна, весна, весна, весна вгаму?.
Всесвiту пронозливий, вiдкрий правди трiшечки
Чи мене не вистачить загинути повеснi.
Весна, весна, весна, весна на дворi красна.
Весна, весна, весна, весна - Гуй!
Бу-бу-бу, бу-бу-бу,
Бу-бу, буй!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IsxlIaaEOJ4  *Cкрябін* 
Хлопці-олігархи 
Ми є хлопці, хлопці-олігархи 
Я куплю чорний лексус, новий в целофані
Шоб їздила падруга з падругами в баню
Я куплю другий лексус і тоже в целофані
Шоб за дівками в баню їздити охрані 
Приспів:
Бо ми є хлопці, хлопці-олігархи
Нічо нас не колише, ми заробляєм бабки
Ми веселі хлопці-олігархи
Дівчата в нас - моделі, машини - іномарки 
Поїду на Мальдіви бухнути з друганами
Заплачу троха дєнєг, шоб не було цунамі
Прикуплю собі острів посередині моря
Мені він на фіг треба, а люди хай говорять 
Приспів 
А вчора з пацанами каталися в трамваї
Тепер в нас нова тєма - ми хлопці-екстремали
Ми всі діла рішаєм, лиш тільки ше одне є
Попробувати хочем - ну як то бути геєм 
Ми є хлопці, хлопці-олігархи
Ми є хлопці, хлопці-олігархи 
Приспів 
Хлопці-олігархи...

----------


## Lampada

*Наталья Бучинская*  
 Грішна любов   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYEZ3VFtS3c

----------


## Lampada

*Воплі Відоплясова*  http://vopli.com.ua/media/mp3/vv_-_lado.mp3 
Ладо  
Було колись, де і як не збагну,
Сталося дивне, чи долі діяння. 
Тебе зустрів, чи можливо наснив,
Та й полюбив в один раз і востаннє. 
Твоїх очей синь озер чарівна,
Коси-ліси, вітри шовком шепочуть.
Ружа-краса розлива полум`я,
Не відпуска мене зваба дівоча. 
Манять, печуть вогне-вишні вуста,
Зваблюють перси–говерли цукрові.
В лоні ланів я навік загубивсь,
І опинився в полоні любові. 
Полони, полони мене в день і вві снах,
Запали-но вогнем моє серце шалене.
Полечу повесні, закричу в небесах,
Моя земленько - нене. 
Сповнений мрій, твій я вершник міцний,
Я прилечу на коні дивокрилім.
Злую біду зупиню, одведу,
Тебе візьму, заберу в небо - вирій. 
Я один з тих, хто це диво узрів,
Орден палкий, військо лицарів вірних.
Буду з тобою, твій незмінний герой,
Земле моя, моя діво-родино. 
Полони, полони мене в день і ві снах,
Запали-но вогнем моє серце нестямне.
Полечу повесні, закричу в небесах,
Моя ладо кохана. 
Пломеній, променій, осягни до гори.
Ти гори, моє серце, у щасті і болі.
Зачаруй, подаруй мені світ - кольори,
Моя зоре-любове. 
Полони, полони мене в день і вві снах,
Запали-но вогнем моє серце, калино.
Полечу повесні, закричу в небесах,
Моя земленько мила.
Моя країно,
Ладо єдина,
Несповідима.

----------


## Lampada

Антитіла 
Маямі http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoGTuuj4juU 
Будувуду http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SLNbtCsOHI

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExVUnJ7xVew http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbysMjQ59gU  *Бумбокс*  
Квіти у волоссі  
Вона носила квіти у волоссі
І ними грався він і ще вітер
Здавалося давно вже дорослі
Але кохали щиро мов діти.
Відчинені серця, щирі очі
Таких не так багато є в світі
Лилися сльози щастя щоночі
Обіцянки назавжди любити.
Будиночок на розі двох вулиць
Паркан плющем осіннім завитий
Здавалося дощі схаменулись
Здавалося завжди буде літо.
Лише один дзвінок телефону
І варто тільки їм захотіти
Повіяло теплом з-за кордону
А одже неодмінно летіти. 
Не обіцяй назавжди
Не обіцяй навічно
Де твоє-моє завтра
У скронях вітер свище.
Не обіцяй, навіщо?
Не обіцяй, не треба
Залежить час найближчий
Та не завжди від тебе. 
І раптом все змінилось навколо
Проблеми, ціни, сни сподівання
Розїхалися як діти в школу
Що першим було стало останнім.
Їй у варшавські спальні райони,
Йому в Москву, бетоном залиту
Але кохання у таксофонах
Приречене недовго прожити.
Куди ведуть строкаті дороги
Чому ви заблукали у світі
Вас сотні, тисячі, вас мільйони
В Ізраїлі, Канаді, на Криті.
Є спогади про те, як було все
Надії є на те, як все буде
Нас доля стрімко течією несе
Бо ми є не титани, ми люди. 
Не обіцяй назавжди
Не обіцяй навічно
Де твоє-моє завтра
У скронях вітер свище.
Не обіцяй, навіщо?
Не обіцяй, не треба
Залежить час найближчий
Та не завжди від тебе. 
Залежить час найближчий
Та не завжди від тебе. 
Не обіцяй кохати завжди
Не обіцяй навічно
Де твоє-моє завтра
У скронях вітер свище.
Не обіцяй, навіщо?
Не обіцяй, не треба
Залежить час найближчий
Та не завжди від тебе. 
Не обіцяй назавжди
Не обіцяй навічно
Де твоє-моє завтра
У скронях вітер свище.
Не обіцяй, навіщо?
Не обіцяй, не треба
Залежить час найближчий
Та не завжди від тебе. 
Вона носила квіти в волоссі
І ними грався він і ще вітер
Здавалося давно вже дорослі
Але кохали щиро мов діти.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lBetYkmyd4  *Знаєш, як болить* 
Слова: Lama
Музика: Lama 
 Знову біле світло, в цьому щось нове
 Ковтаю подих вітру, в думках я згадую тебе
 Чому так ненадовго недосконале життя
  Рано чи пізно колись дійде все до кінця 
Приспів:
 Знаєш як болить, ніяк не пройде
Доки весь світ спить, а ти цілуй мене
Знаєш як болить, ніяк не пройде
 Доки весь світ спить, а ти цілуй мене
 А ти цілуй...   мене 
Хто я тут і звідки, де коріння моє?
Хтось надсилає мітки, куди піти знайти себе?
Я дякую сьогодні за тіло, душу, ім'я
Рано чи пізно колись дійде все до кінця...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmt3jvNohYg 
Lama *Моє серце* 
 Біль у серці не стихне,
 Слова не підкажуть,
 Як жити завтра, як бути тепер. 
Тінь минулого зникне,
Цвітом зів'яне,
Коли настане для нас новий день. 
Приспів:
Моє серце буде тільки твоїм,
  До останньої весни, останньої весни.
 Моє серце не покине твоє,
   До останньої сльози, останньої сльози. 
То життя наше дивне,
Як море синє, 
І сотні хвиль; буду твоя одна. 
Лиш біль у серці не стихне,
Вогнь не погасне,
Своє почуття збережу до кінця. 
Приспів. 
  Я віддаю тобі свою кров... останню,
  Я віддаю тобі всю себе і все, що маю. 
Приспів.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRRKhoYy1G8 
Maxima  *Ми взірвемо світ* 
Погляд без наївності
Як стріла Амура
Двісті двадцять взаємності
Це ще не напруга 
Приспів:
Бо ми взірвемо світ
Розлетиться атомами
І нехай для всіх
Будем винуватими 
Закупорені почуття
Рвуться на свободу
Динаміт плюс вогонь в серцях
Утворили бомбу 
Приспів: (2)
Ми взірвемо світ любов’ю
Розлетиться атомами
І нехай для всіх
Будем винуватими 
Без жалю душею
Розпочався бунт
Разом із тобою
Тільки зараз й тут! 
Приспів (2)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4PdQ_Ksnag 
Олександр Пономарьов *Чомусь так гірко плакала вона...* 
      Вже серце виривалося з тенет
 і прагнуло відчути подих волі
  Знайти хвилинку радості у долі
 Шукати між зірок і між планет,
 Між зірок і між планет         | (2) 
        Приспів: Чомусь так гiрко плакала вона
                 Ховаючи обличчя у долоні
                   І щось боліло в грудях і у скронях
                   І в душу не приходила весна 
Чомусь так гірко плакала вона
І сльози витирала мов дитина
Покарана за провину
Покарана, залишена-на-на одна
Покарана, залишена одна        | (2) 
Зруйнована всесильним почуттям
Та втомлена самотнім існуванням
Чи варто говорити про кохання
Тоді, коли прощаєшся з життям  | (3)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAEZzcBJovk  *Плач Єремії*  *Вона*  
Слова: Кость Москалець
Музика: Кость Москалець 
Завтра прийдуть до кімнати
Твої друзів небагато
Вип’єте холодного вина
Хтось принесе білі айстри
Скаже хтось: "Життя прекрасне".
Так, воно прекрасне, а вона... 
           Приспів-1
    А вона, а вона, сидітиме сумна,
      Буде пити не п’яніти від дешевого вина.  
 Я співатиму для неї,
 Аж бринітиме кришталь.
          Та хіба зуміє голос подолати ту печаль.  
Так у світі повелося:
Я люблю її волосся,
Я люблю її тонкі вуста
Та невдовзі прийде осінь,
Ми усі розбіжимося
По русифікованих містах. 
               Приспів-1 
А потім ще раз куплет номер 2 
               Приспів-2 (тихо) 
А вона, а вона, сидітиме сумна, 
Буде пити не п’яніти від дешевого вина
 Моя дівчинко печальна, моя доле золота,
    Я продовжую кричати, ніч безмежна і пуста.

----------


## Lampada

*Якби всі люди взяли гітари* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5E6pKMiDZU 
Слова: Хвилю тримай
Музика: Хвилю тримай  
   Спо... Споглядаю таку картину:
   Кремезний дядько, напруживши спину,
   Бреше з екрану про всякі штуки
     Використовує дані науки 
   Він дуже хотів би, щоб ми йому вірили щиро
   Щоб ми не сумнівались, що він вре нам правдиво
   Щоб ми вдячно сприймали всілякі прогнози
   І не помічали, що в нього заучені пози 
   Ось він ніби між іншим так щиро сміється
   Він такий симпатяга, йому так здається
   І то нічого, що в кульмінації супер-пупер промови
   Він як завжди не знаходить потрібного слова 
   Але ми його бачим, ми його розуміємо
   Ми йому співчуваємо, а співчувати ми вмієм
   Йому по-своєму важко, він нещасна людина
   Він мусить боротися за громадянина 
   Він так і працює і все ніби нормально,
   Але якось вночі він просинається в спальні
   І не може заснути, бо брехня ріже очі
   А в дитинстві він на скрипку ходив "мєжду прочім" 
Приспів:
       Якби всі люди взяли гітари би
    І заграли, і заспівали би
     Під баяни і під цимбали би
     Почуття свої повідкривали би 
   Може зразу було би диво би
   Більше серце ніколи б нило би
   Може сонце всім засвітило би
   Всіх обігріло би 
   С
   Є-є-є-є-є... О-йо-йо-йо-йой... 
А ось інший дядько, він теж ніби нормальний,
Він сидить в телеекрані цілодобово буквально,
В нього правильна постава і довірливі очі,
Понад усе у всьому світі він нам сподобатися хоче. 
Він нам втирається в довіру, хоче стати нашим другом,
А потім раптом нас лякає прихованим недугом.
Але він звісно ж нас врятує, він за наші купюри
Нам продасть супертаблетки або супермікстури. 
І то не біда, що ми не ведемось, все-одно знайдуться бабульки, 
Які віддадуть останні гроші за фуфлові пігулки.
А між іншим це була цілком нормальна дитина,
Він ходив в музичну школу на піаніно.  
Приспів. 
А хтось скаже : "А де ж мораль?" А немає моралі!
Бо неважливо чи ти в кедах, чи маєш модні сандалі
Чи ти є на посаді у банку, чи ти простий у школі вчитель
Кожен хоче життя своє без сорому прожити 
Для цього треба  пригадати, яка ти золота була дитина
І у собі відшукати оту маленьку людину.
Але це все якось дуже складно, якщо простіше сказати
То в житті найкраще просто ніколи не брехати. (Ага...) 
Приспів.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuuJvHNf3vQ 
Mad Heads [XL]  *Пісня світла* 
Немає біди і зла нема,
Ніхто не один і не сама.
Є тільки радість любов і сміх,
Є світло від сонця одне на всіх. 
Немає невдач і помилок,
Немає розлук нема тривог,
Та є дороги і є мости,
Є світло в вікні, де потрібен ти. 
Немає сліз, нема війни,
Страху нема і нема пітьми,
Є тільки тіні нових пісень,
Де ночі на зміну приходить день. 
У що віриш, те і буде.
Про що мрієш, те і буде.
Як захочеш, так і буде, і буде, і буде.
Що собі ти уявляєш,
Про що думаєш — то маєш.
Як захочеш, так і буде, і буде, і буде.
Якщо злишся, то і будеш,
Як боїшся, то і будеш,
Як захочеш, так і буде, і буде, і буде.
І буде, і буде, і буде.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCcEcOeb8qg 
Mad Heads [XL]   *Надія є* 
Слова і музика: Вадим Красноокий 
Коли опустилися руки,
Коли потемніло в очах,
Не знаєш ти, як далі бути,
На що сподіватись хоча б. 
Не можеш, не віриш, не знаєш
Не маєш куди утікти.
І кажуть — чудес не буває,
Та мусиш для себе знайти. 
Приспів:
Допоки сонце сяє, поки вода тече,
Надія є.
Лиха біда минає, просто повір у це,
Надія є. 
Тобі вже нічого не треба,
Бо ти вже нічого не встиг.
Здається, що всі проти тебе,
А може, то ти проти них. 
Не можеш позбутися болю,
Не знаєш, чи прийде весна,
Ти можеш не вірити долі,
Але в тебе вірить вона! 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAeDviYacig 
НеДіля   *Тільки дощ* 
Я зазирну в повiтря,
Там дихає весна.
Твiй аромат залишу
Собi на згадку сна.
Краплини кольоровi
На мокрому вiкнi. 
Приспiв:
Дощ 
Малюю за вiкном
Я бачу образ твiй,
Вiн тане, наче сон.
Тiльки дощ 
Малюю за вiкном.
Далекий образ твiй,
Вiн тане наче сон. 
Я пронесу крiзь роки
Веселий сум подiй,
Та тiльки твої кроки
На згадку моїх мрiй.
Краплини кольоровi
Залишаться на склi. 
Приспiв (2 р.)

----------


## Zaya

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5toIk5qO7nA 
Сашко Положинський та Катя Chilly  *Понад хмарами* 
Приспів:
Понад хмарами зорі парами розсипаються,
Понад росами верби з лозами колихаються,
Місяць світиться — світло сиплеться діамантами.
Вітер дується, хлопці журяться за дівчатами. 
Ти знаєш, як я за тобою сумую.
Я не знаходжу собі місця.
Вибігаю з дому, цілу ніч мандрую
Вулицями міста.
Самотнього, як я, самотнього, як ти,
Міста, що поєднало мене з тобою,
Міста, що розлучило тебе зі мною.
Я хотів би запитати: навіщо?
Та замість відповіді тільки вітер свище…
Десь там, у безлюдних провулках,
Де лиш бродячі пси блукають,
Шукаючи притулку,
Шукаючи поживи.
В них в очах давно нічого не жевріє,
У них нема надії, їм залишається безбарвна безнадія.
Їх нічого вже не гріє…
Однак я знаю, на цих порожніх вулицях нічого не шукаю,
Просто втікаю сам від себе.
В своїй уяві знову йду до тебе,
Тому що хочу поєднати дві розірвані частини
Одного цілого,
Ніжного та сильного, чорного та білого.
Можливо, я смішний,
Можливо, я занадто романтичний,
Такий однаково знайомий та однаково незвичний. 
Все просто: у моїй душі горить багаття!
Але я хочу помовчати…
Тепер ти маєш щось казати, Катя! 
Приспів 
А незабаром вийде сонце, я йому зрадію!
Тому що кожний новий день дає мені нову надію 
На те, що ти прийдеш, приїдеш, прилетиш…
Та поки що не можу зрозуміти я — куди ж?..
Куди мені себе подіти доти, 
Коли відчую на устах своїх солодкий дотик?
Коли втоплюся в сяйві темно-карої безодні?
Коли це буде? Завтра? Чи, можливо, вже сьогодні?
Коли мене в свої обійми забереш ти,
Мене всього, без залишку, без решти?
Коли дозволиш запірнути в чорні хвилі,
Своє тепло розлити у твоєму тілі?..
А час іде… І скільки кроків ще мені зробити треба,
Щоб ніч минула, зникла самота
І я таки дійшов до тебе?
Здогадуюсь, що там тобі без мене аж нічим не краще!
Можливо, трошки легше…
Можливо, значно важче…
Ти потерпи… Я потерплю,
Недовго вже чекати!
Але я знову замовкаю…
Тепер ти, Катя, маєш щось казати! 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

Lюk - Сахалін http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWMGwgw4jc 
Lюk feat. Sun - Спрага http://tinyurl.com/df73d7
або http://preview.tinyurl.com/df73d7

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zLcdlxxWck 
Таліта Кум  *Без слів* 
Навіщо нам слова,
Навіщо нам слова, ми можем і без слів,
Була би я німа,
Була би я німа — ти теж би онімів,
Ми вчили б мову риб,
Ми знали б мову риб, і жестів, як в кіно,
Ніхто б не говорив,
Ніхто б не говорив, все сказано. 
Навколо стільки букв,
Попробуй не забудь — так довго не живуть,
Для кого стільки фраз,
Хоч раз, хоч через раз — хай буде не для нас,
Ми пишем між рядків
Читаєм по губах — ми знаєм мову мов
І хто б не говорив,
Нам що б не говорив — все сказано. 
Навіщо нам слова,
Навіщо нам слова — ми можем і без слів.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeBk_5HSSwQ 
Таліта Кум  *Сльози* 
Не прошепочу «бувай»
І не скажу «до побачення».
Дзвенить останній трамвай,
Я не попрошу пробачення. 
Приспів:
Не дивись,
Як капають сльози,
Як капають сльози,
Як плачу я.
Ти не злись, все було серйозно,
Та інший у мене пункт призначення. 
Бо люди як літаки:
Маршрути різні у просторі.
Усі ми одинаки
В безмежній вічності космосу. 
Приспів (4 рази)

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUj7d7_jOdQ 
Мотор'ролла  *8-й колір* 
Я йшов по воді і назад озирався,
А потім побачив тебе,
Тебе у воді — я отак закохався,
Веселка, цариця небес,
Мені захотілось всі хмари за гору
Загнати і витерти бруд
З обличчя і ніг, щоб понизити сором,
Навіки залишитись тут. 
Приспів (двічі):
Хочеш, я твоїм кольором буду,
Восьмим кольором, восьмим чудом,
Білим, я буду білим, як сніг,
Якщо ти ним бути дозволиш мені. 
Дозволиш, я знаю,
Натягнуться струни,
Порвуться і я полечу.
Я буду співати. У небі літаю.
За мрію життям заплачу.
Я буду проміння за пальці тримати,
Гаряче, як жовті вогні,
І в губи безодню небес цілувати
Ніхто не завадить мені. 
Приспів 
Я буду проміння за пальці тримати,
Гаряче, як жовті вогні,
І в губи безодню небес цілувати
Ніхто не завадить мені. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uaEqa7OErE 
Нумер 482  *Інтуїція*  
Бігти, бігти і наздогнати,
Тебе у сні хотів придбати, о-оу,
Тому знов налити склянку,
Поперхнутися уранку.
Хто з нас перший? Хто останній?
На ток-шоу ці питання знов.
Легко, легко так торкнути,
В твоє серце зазирнути знов,
Знов… 
Приспів:
Нам світ хотілось вкрасти,
Слова, як вітер, приховати,
Очима в дзеркалі торкати.
Нам залишилось впасти,
Минуле краще не придбати,
Думками в темряві шукати. 
Нігті, кігті випускаєш,
Все модняве відкидаєш, о-оу,
Затягни свій шарф скоріше
І кермо тримай міцніше.
Всі збентежені планети
Мого серця шукають, де ти знов.
Шерше ля фам — актуально,
Ми кохаємось вербально знов,
Знов… 
Приспів. (двічі) 
Хто з нас перший? Хто останній?
На ток-шоу ці питання знов… 
Приспів. (двічі)

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UupDDKvGlJE 
Катя Chilly  
Стиль: альтернатива  *Півні* 
Не співайте, півні,
Ще ж бо я не спала,
Ще свойому роду
Правди не сказала,
Ще свойому роду
Правди не сказала.
Всю ніч розмишляла
Про зірку, що впала.
І вітер віє,
Листу не колише,
Що брат до сестриці
Та й листоньки пише.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMA60QQj7_E 
ТНМК («Танок на майдані Конго»)   *Забув* 
I
Такий вечір буває раз на рік,
Мільярд на еру, п’ять на чоловічий вік.
Берег океану, гітара на піску,
І я хочу сказати, що шукав саме таку. 
Вона з іншої країни, нам бракує слів,
Амури коло сонця припинили спів,
Стріли загострили, навели приціл,
Але піднявся вітер, застив їм очі пил. 
Були ми на прицілі, tu me manques, mon ami(e)
Про те, що не відбулося, шкодуємо самі.
Чому пізно розумієш, як маєш, то тримай,
Я це ніколи не забуду. Гітаро, грай! 
II
Літо. Ніч. Піонерський табір.
Перша пісня, перший алконапій.
Карі очі, їм майже чотирнадцять,
Той, хто керує, увімкнув повільні танці. 
Ми біля вогню, гріємо долоні,
Пальці прагнуть опинитися в полоні.
Пісня позабулася, але лишився грув,
Як же її звали? Я забув. 
Я забув все, те що важило,
Я забув, я забув.
Все, що сам відчув я наживо,
Я забув, я все забув. 
III
Погано не назавжди. Назавжди — ніяк
Але прошу, ти не думай, що вийде саме так.
Ти пригадай ті миті, коли сонце у зеніті,
Коли ви несамовиті, до кінця відкриті. 
Бо потім буде пізно, потім стане зле,
Сплять амури кляті, не чують мене.
Ти теж мене не слухай, просто пам’ятай,
Не забувай нічого. Гітаро, грай! 
tu me manques — _фр._ я за тобою сумую, мені тебе бракує, мені тебе не вистачає, я за тобою скучив (скучила)
mon amie — подруга, друг жіночої статі
mon ami — друг (чоловічої статі) 
грув — _англ._ groove (ритм)

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3S7djF9ovI 
ТНМК («Танок на майдані Конго»)   *Вода* 
І
У цього моря такий колір, як твого будинку номер.
Я би приїхав, але мій ровер
Ще не вигадали, не зібрали, не побудували шлях,
Цей цвях тримає дах невдах. 
У цього моря такий подих, як до очей долоні дотик,
А море темне, зовсім як твій поверх,
Але сьогодні не тоді, і зараз я не я,
Ще одна з маленьких трагедій ще одного дня. 
Все тече, я гадав,
Що ти лише вода,
Все тече згори вниз,
Все мине колись. 
ІІ
Сиджу на березі, живий-здоровий, справи шито-крито,
Ніяк не здогадатись, що мого туза побито,
Що днями якось я, я піду горами,
Ляжу знаком оклику, слідами напишу теж саме. 
Жив-був, був-жив, не притягався, не служив,
Злітав одного разу, але сам розібрав той пазл.
Розірвав малюнок, зруйнував будинок, підняв якоря.
Одна з маленьких трагедій ще одного дня. 
Все тече, я гадав,
Що ти лише вода,
Все тече згори вниз,
Все мине колись… 
ІІІ
І як у кожній казці, все закінчується добре.
Всі герої живуть до смерті, на сніданок — хлóп’я*
На вечерю — мило, чужі трагедії,
Він, вона, вони, все просто, як аз-букі-вєді. 
А я тоді пішов від моря, живий-здоровий, шито-крито,
Отримало давно минуле своє мито.
Не вигадавши ровера, нікому не побудувати шлях,
Цей цвях тримає дах. 
Все тече, я гадав,
Що ти лише вода,
Все тече згори вниз,
Все мине колись… 
* пластівці

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkkfp7zvXVM 
Група «Скрябін»  *Спи собі сама* 
Слова і музика: Андрій Кузьменко 
Часом буває так, шо* хочеш почути
Речі, яких ніколи б не знати,
І тягне за руку тебе в то** місце,
Де думаєш: краще б очей не мати. 
Ти дивишся в кухні на кран і воду,
А правда нізвідки не виходить,
І дивляться в очі тобі знайомі, 
А їхнії очі твоїм говорять. 
Приспів:
Спи собі сама, коли біля тебе мене нема. (4 рази) 
Часом буває так, шо в магазині
Ти хочеш крикнути: «Ну в чому я винна?», — 
Тебе окидають розуміючим оком,
Дуже болить, хоча й ненароком. 
І ти ростеш, старієш, вмираєш,
А тої правди так і не знаєш.
Боїшся її і від неї втікаєш,
І в стінах своїх ти одна засинаєш. 
Приспів (двічі) 
* що
** те

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbQskOwsLr4 
ТНМК  *Арешт* 
I
Ти уяви собі: падає Боїнг,
Людей кида сила ваги,
Як погані бі-бої, вони падають вниз,
Найпоганіша криза з усіх криз.
Я у салоні, і саме в цей час
Хтось на небі надав мені шанс.
Я її зустрів врешті-решт,
Але все це змінив мій арешт. 
Приспів:
Я бачу сни, я бачу сни,
Ти до мене не ходи, не дзвони,
Коли я бачу сни, коли я бачу сни.
Я бачу сни, я бачу сни,
Ти до мене не ходи, не дзвони,
Коли я бачу сни, коли я бачу сни. 
II
Поки наш літак падав униз,
Я пригадав, що читав десь колись,
Що у кожної тварі має буть хтось,
В собаки — собака, в Юнони — Авось,
У моря — річка, у дому — тин,
У Петра — Марічка, все з двох половин,
Ми — два береги, Буда та Пешт,
Все було б добре, якби не арешт. 
Приспів 
III
Що було потім, розповім в двох словах.
Вирішив я припинити цей жах,
Її взяв на руки, крила розкрив,
Я покинув літак, я на землю злетів.
Сяяло сонце, я сів на траву,
В її очі я зазирнув
І зрозумів, що нема в світі меж,
Але це все зіпсував мій арешт. 
Приспів 
IV
Ось любов, я долоні простер,
Але поруч з’явився гелікоптер,
Суворі люди (пси, автомати)
Сказали, що право я маю мовчати.
Оце так ламбада, засада така,
Але я був винен, я пілот літака,
Вона не встигла сказати: «І я тебе теж», — 
Так відбувся мій арешт. 
Приспів (двічі) 
P. S.
Вийде сонце, виведе з омани,
Але ранок не лікує рани,
Спи-не спи, журися-не журися,
Не зустрілися, то хоча б наснися. 
бі-бой — _англ._ b-boy (представник хіп-хоп культури, який займається брейкденсом)

----------

